# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  تفاوتهای دلفی و سی شارپ

## Hossein1429

با سلام خدمت سروران خودم
من هم با دلفی کار کردم و هم با سی شارپ اما هنوز به این نتیجه نرسیدم که کدام را به صورت حرفه ای کار کنم 
پس اگر در مورد دلفی و سی شارپ و مزایا و معایب این دو برنامه اطلاعات مورد استفاده ای دارید در اختیار بنده قرار دهید 
راستی در مورد دات نت و وین 32 نیز اطلاعات می خواهم
با تشکر پیشاپیش

----------


## sahmah65

به نظر من با هر کدوم که خودت باهاش راحت تر هستی چون فکر نکنم بشه برنامه ای با دلفی 
نوشت که با سی شارپ نشه نوشت و بالعکس.

----------


## babak_delphi

قبلا تو سایت یکی از بچه ها تفاوتهای دلفی و #C رو کامل توضیح داده بود
جستجو کن
هست

----------


## nouri2015

یکی از مواردی که می توانی در دلفی بنویسی و در سی شارپ نمی شود نوشت کد اسمبلی است و در کل سی شارپ به درد برنامه نویسی low level نمی خورد من یک کار low level بسیار سنگین با سی شارپ انجام دادم متاسفانه به دلایلی مانند نمونه هائی که عرض کردم به دلفی تبدیل کردم کلا زبانهای دات نت خیلی راحت کرک می شوند

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یکی از مواردی که می توانی در دلفی بنویسی و در سی شارپ نمی شود نوشت کد اسمبلی است و در کل سی شارپ به درد برنامه نویسی low level نمی خورد من یک کار low level بسیار سنگین با سی شارپ انجام دادم متاسفانه به دلایلی مانند نمونه هائی که عرض کردم به دلفی تبدیل کردم کلا زبانهای دات نت خیلی راحت کرک می شوند


اینجا هم بحث تفاوت Delphi.Net با #C مطرح هست، نه Delphi for Win32 با #C. یعنی دو زبان دات نتی دارند با هم مقایسه میشند!
البته قبلا بارها در این باره توضیح داده شده و فکر نمی کنم لزومی داشته باشه که مجددا این مقایسه انجام بشه.

----------


## mitranikzad

salam man tafavot 2 zabane delphi va c sharp ro mikham karam kheily foriye mamnon misham age komakam konid

----------


## niliboy

سلام .
Delphiدر بر نامه های کاربردی کاربرد بسیاری داره تا حدی که من اطلاع دارم دلفی تو این زمینه ها کاربرد فراوانی داره :   ویروس نویسی و ارتباط سخت افزاری و  Win32و.برنامه های تجاری و ارتباط قوی با پایگاه داده.
اما #C : برنامه نویسی سیستم و برنامه های قابل حمل و پشتیبانی به روز از محصولات Microsoft و از همه مهمتر پشتیبانی از کد های قدیمی زبان C و همچنین شی گرایی محض.
ولی به طور کلی برای برنامه های تحت شبکه #C (مثلا: AutoCat, Descktop Manager)و برنامه های کاربردی آسان Delphi (مثلا: Clone CD,PhotoShope) ولی اگه دوست داری برنامت دارای امنیت بالا و کاربرد زیاد وکاملا شی گرا باشد با ++C بنویس. با این که سخته ولی کاملا شی گراست و تنها زبانی که وراثت چند گانه داره برنامه های پر طرفداری مثل : JetAudio, CorelDrow........ , Windows
امید وارم مفید باشه...
nili_boy84@yahoo.com

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی به طور کلی برای برنامه های تحت شبکه #C (مثلا: AutoCat, Descktop Manager)و برنامه های کاربردی آسان Delphi (مثلا: Clone CD,PhotoShope) ولی اگه دوست داری برنامت دارای امنیت بالا و کاربرد زیاد وکاملا شی گرا باشد با ++C بنویس.


دوست عزیز،
این مطالب را بر چه اساسی گفتید؟! 
برنامه تحت شبکه مثل AutoCad؟! Photoshop برنامه آسونی هست؟!!
از کی تا حالا ++C کاملا شی گرا شده؟! ++C مثل دلفی یک زبان Hybrid هست، یعنی هم از شی گرایی کاملا پشتیبانی میکنه، هم از برنامه های غیر شی گرا (ساخت یافته).
علت اینکه بجز ++C زبان دیگه ایی از وراثت چندگانه پشتیبانی نمیکنه، این هست که طراحان آنها معتقد هستند که وراثت چندگانه موجب افزایش پیچیدگی برنامه میشه و مشکلاتش بیشتر از مزایاش هست، به همین علت هم در زبان هایی که بعد از ++C طراحی شدند، مثل جاوا یا #C از وراثت چندگانه خبری نیست و تاکید روی استفاده از Interface هست. دلفی هم از همین طرح استفاده میکنه.



> و از همه مهمتر پشتیبانی از کد های قدیمی زبان C


#C از کدهای C پشتیبانی نمیکنه!

در ضمن، بخش عمده کدهای ویندوز با C نوشته شده، نه ++C.

----------


## nodrati

برنامه FL Studio با دلفی نوشته شده, بهترین برنامه اهنگسازی

----------

